# Decisions decisions...



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Who to breed with Wolfie!?!

My last attempt with Colette, didn't work, mostly because I didn't really condition her. 

But, I'm gonna try again. 

So, who to breed with him. Angel, or Colette? I'll tell you the results that I will probably get with each spawn.

With Angel:
Might get a FEW blacks, but mostly reds, greens, and whites. The fry will be VT with the occasional DeT. These two did really well together until wolfie at the eggs. :roll: I think it was MY fault though, because I removed her too soon. 

With Colette:
Lots of blacks. Because both fish carry the black gene. Defiantly some black marbles, black devils (like Colette, black with red) and some black orchids. 
The fry will be combtails. Which either look really cool, or a little bit mutt like. The fry will probably have the span of a delta or a super delta. Considering Colette is a double ray and Wolfie is ALMOST a SD. 

What do you think!? Vote at the poll above.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I voted for Colette!  I think they would make gorgeous babies.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Colette!! <3 They're babies would be GORGEOUS!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I say Colette. If you get any blacks, I may have to order one from you.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah... that's what I've been thinking too.  

DQ, WOW!  OK! I'm sure I'll blacks, 'cause I've been doing lots of research lately on genes. Hopefully they spawn and everything works out with raising them.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I hope you breed Wolfie and Colette, and I definitely want one of their fry! I bet they would be very beautiful!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ooooh yay!!!  

Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You already have 2 orders now. lol


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Colette!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I was going to say too that I might buy one also! I loveeee black orchids!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

It's so hard for me to say that I don't want one of the fry because I am the one who gave you Colette lol. I wish I could have one. who knows? Maybe by then I can take one. It depends on if I get this job I'm trying to get. Because then I'll have money, lol. Money was the big issue with keeping all my bettas.
I might be keeping Blue too. It's taking forever for him to get adopted. It's just hard keeping a place for him because I only have one heater and one filter for the 10 gallon and I cant divide a 10 gallon into 4 lol. I do have a 1 gallon but I always feel it's too small and I don't know what to do about heating. Hmph. 
Sorry, that was kinda long lol.
And of course, I think it should be Wolfie and Colette. They would have GORGEOUS fry.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I thought Vegan Chick was adopting him???

I might be able to take him.. possibly. If you still can't find a home for him in a while, I could probably take him.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I haven't heard anything in a while. I guess I should ask again. I kinda don't want to get rid of him lol. 
How about this, if I can't find him like a 2.5 gallon or something anytime soon on like craigslist or something, I'll see if you'll be able to take him. His fins are so much better since he and Fishy got in a fight. 
Do they make heaters for a 2.5 gallon??


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep! You can get a tetra preset heater at walmart. They are about 12-14 bucks.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i have been away far too long. why are you giving away all your fish?!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Because I can't afford them. I decided to keep 3, and if I can get Blue a small tank and heater, I guess I'll keep him too. he's always been a favorite because my favorite color is purple, and he's always been my little guy. But I have no job, I need a car, I need to start college, and I'm getting married in less than a year. I just can't keep pushing out money for all the bettas I had, when I have all of the above to be saving up for. So I decided to downsize. I only gave them to people on this site, because I only trust people here with my babies. It was a very hard decision.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I use a tetra whisper in one of my 2.5 gallon critter keepers and I have a 25 watt Marineland stealth visitherm in the other.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> d I'm getting married in less than a year.



Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, congrats!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

That's so exciting Vikki! Congrats!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Giri (Feb 9, 2010)

Also voting Colette,if you still havent decided xD @Vicki Congrats on the marriage and condolences for the need to downsize. I will adopt Blue if no one else can. Leon has a 20 gal all to himself ! I could put in a divider no prob.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Definately Collete. I really want to start up with some blacks. But one project for now Mr V hehe. I'm working on VTs so I'm not all that interested in anything else(have you guys noticed I always change what kind I'm breeding haha and Zenandra got me thinking with the VT thing).


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

@Vikki congrats! (i think I told you before, but if not...) Fishy says Hi! 

I can't wait to see Wolfie and Colette's fry, I will probably try to squeeze in another tank so I could get one!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm seriously thinking of getting a couple.


----------

